# LYFT is ******ed in North Jersey



## ARIV005

It's not enough that I hardly get rides for Lyft in Northern NJ, but when I do, it's 10 miles away or 27 minutes. C'mon, have some common sense to have the app say, " no cars available " or pay triple....


----------



## JWBurns

I get about 10 Uber pings to 1 Lyft ping. 

A lift ping the other night was 29 minutes away. I was pinged multiple times but the same moron, before I just logged off the app. 

I will say my Lyft riders are much nicer than Uber. Plus, I'm seeing tips off 80% of my Lyft rides.


----------



## ARIV005

Same here... 10 uber pings for every one Lyft. And most of the time I get a decent Lyft ping, I'm on an Uber ride. Can't win...


----------



## BlackStallion

I just subscribed with Lyft and I noticed the same exact thing. In fact I had the app running simultaneously and in about a three hour timeframe I only got 1 lyft request and it was far away. At that point I just shut off the app. I believe people do not know much about Lyft, perhaps?


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Don't worry, we think Lyft to give up and quit as soon as we lower the rates a couple more times.


----------



## ARIV005

BlackStallion said:


> I just subscribed with Lyft and I noticed the same exact thing. In fact I had the app running simultaneously and in about a three hour timeframe I only got 1 lyft request and it was far away. At that point I just shut off the app. I believe people do not know much about Lyft, perhaps?


Yes and no. I've schooled a few people about Lyft and it seems that the tipping option scares them away. There are some cheap folks out there... I can only speak for my area. I hear Lyft is great in CA.


----------



## TeleSki

ARIV005 said:


> Yes and no. I've schooled a few people about Lyft and it seems that the tipping option scares them away. There are some cheap folks out there... I can only speak for my area. I hear Lyft is great in CA.


Lyft in Orange Co. CA sounds about the same as NJ. I get about 8 uber pings for every 1 Lyft ping. I'll turn off Uber if there is no surge and just do Lyft until a surge starts. Also, I'm not getting that many tips on Lyft. I've actually been getting more Uber tips lately. I haven't seen much difference in the type of riders I get with Lyft vs Uber.


----------



## ARIV005

TeleSki said:


> Lyft in Orange Co. CA sounds about the same as NJ. I get about 8 uber pings for every 1 Lyft ping. I'll turn off Uber if there is no surge and just do Lyft until a surge starts. Also, I'm not getting that many tips on Lyft. I've actually been getting more Uber tips lately. I haven't seen much difference in the type of riders I get with Lyft vs Uber.


I agree, the tips are no good. It should be set at a standard 20% and give them them the option to give more. Plus I never know when Lyft is at a higher rate.


----------



## BlackStallion

In NJ it seems that around Jersey City and parts of Hudson county some people are using LYFT. I picked someone up for the first time and she explained that she likes LYFT better than Uber because they charge her card right away, as opposed to Uber, according to her, it takes them a few days to charge the persons checking account.

That's just the account of one client. The fair was definitely double what it would've been if she used Uber so I guess that's a plus for LYFT.


----------



## good4life

BlackStallion said "...The fair was definitely double what it would've been if she used Uber so I guess that's a plus for LYFT" 

... and YOU!!!!


----------



## Lidman

He might be referring to a female sheep, but forgot the correct spelling of it .EWE.


----------



## good4life

ARIV005 said:


> Hey good4nothing, who are you referring to?


Name calling is not a very good virtue!


----------



## Edgard Bocio

How is lyft in bergen county


----------



## ARIV005

Edgard Bocio said:


> How is lyft in bergen county


They'll send you 19 minutes away for a ride. For every 10 Uber rides, you get 1 Lyft.


----------



## Edgard Bocio

Sounds like im not gonna go through the welcome process. Dont think it will be worth it then


----------



## ARIV005

Edgard Bocio said:


> Sounds like im not gonna go through the welcome process. Dont think it will be worth it then


They will want to see if you drive like a maniac... have fun buddy.


----------



## NJMatt

lyft is definitely new in New Jersey, I suppose that is why there are so few passengers. I find most lyft passengers in the Bayonne and Jersey City areas, but they are spread out also. Plus, lyft riders for me tend to be ladies returning home from Walmart or some other short trip like that. And yes, they are almost always far, far away from me.


----------



## BufordTJustice

What da lyft??? I hope they don't allow black transams!!!


----------



## ARIV005

NJMatt said:


> lyft is definitely new in New Jersey, I suppose that is why there are so few passengers. I find most lyft passengers in the Bayonne and Jersey City areas, but they are spread out also. Plus, lyft riders for me tend to be ladies returning home from Walmart or some other short trip like that. And yes, they are almost always far, far away from me.


Steer clear of any Lyft rides that are far away... It doesn't pay. Especially coming from Sparta. I think Rockaway is a good spot to camp out for rides. Good luck.


----------



## NJMatt

ARIV005 said:


> Steer clear of any Lyft rides that are far away... It doesn't pay. Especially coming from Sparta. I think Rockaway is a good spot to camp out for rides. Good luck.


Exactly. Sparta is right on the edge of the lyft territory. I also use uber, so obviously I have a better chance of picking up an Uber ride near me. But I usually don't get a ping until I hit the Rockaway mall area, and from then on, the rides can take me anywhere from Old Tappan New York to Princeton, and any place in between! I am in Union now, and have had one Lyft ride in 4 hours. But I have been completely busy with Uber rides.


----------



## ARIV005

NJMatt said:


> Exactly. Sparta is right on the edge of the lyft territory. I also use uber, so obviously I have a better chance of picking up an Uber ride near me. But I usually don't get a ping until I hit the Rockaway mall area, and from then on, the rides can take me anywhere from Old Tappan New York to Princeton, and any place in between! I am in Union now, and have had one Lyft ride in 4 hours. But I have been completely busy with Uber rides.


Busy? How many rides per hour? Short rides hurt the pocket if it's not at surge pricing.


----------



## NJMatt

ARIV005 said:


> Busy? How many rides per hour? Short rides hurt the pocket if it's not at surge pricing.


I usually get about 10 to 12 rides per day, for about 8 hours online, that come to around $200. today I am having a lot of short trips in the Elizabeth area, we'll see what that adds up to.


----------



## BlackStallion

I've been with LYFT for one month and have done four rides.


----------



## Nagodesi

NJMatt said:


> I usually get about 10 to 12 rides per day, for about 8 hours online, that come to around $200. today I am having a lot of short trips in the Elizabeth area, we'll see what that adds up to.


Matt 8 hours and 12 rides? is that even minimum wage standards?


----------

